
Construction worker shortage weighs on hot U.S. housing market - altstar
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-housing-labor-idUSKCN11C0F7
======
dazc
Funny how businesses always bemoan a lack of skilled workers like it is
something they have no control over?

